# Diesel Test HC Vs Anabolic Pump (YG)



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Thought I'd log / review these products.

How I will take each product:

I've got 50 days (approx) of anabolic pump and a months worth of Diesel Test. So I'll be starting the anabolic pump stand alone to see the results. I'll be following the max dosage of each

Why I will take each product:

The Dieasel Test is to restore me post cycle (low amount of test enth ran for 12 weeks). The anabolic pump looks interesting and has great reviews so why not? Diesel test was chossen over other test boosters as it has good reviews and blood tests done by non-sponsored customers showing improvements in hormone levels.

What I expect:

At least 30 lbs of muscle........... hahaha j/k. No great expectations just to feel a little better (fully back to normal), lean out a bit and any muscle gain will be a bonus.

Pimping the products:

















*Simply put **DIESEL TEST** Hardcore is guaranteed to out perform any herbal test booster available at increasing total and free testosterone while reducing/controlling excessive estrogen, cortisol and prolactin production. As a libido enhancer, semen volumizer, erection enhancer nothing comes close! Your satisfaction is GUARANTEED!*



*Anabolic Pump™ The BREAKTHROUGH compound developed by USPLabs*

*Anabolic Pump™* is the first known Compound (OTC or Prescription) to:


Super saturate (literally force feeds) muscle cells with glucose and amino acids

Block glucose uptake in fat cells

Potentiate the positive effects of insulin on muscle cells

Block triglyceride uptake in fat cells

Stimulate lipolysis

Improve lipid profile

At USPLabs, we boycott the "Garbage Pail" formulas. Some companies assume that if you combine 15 different ingredients, something is bound to work. Unfortunately, a few ingredients in these formulas are potentially dangerous and can send you running to the restroom in the middle of a bench press!

ANABOLIC-PUMP™ is a Patent Pending engineered extract of the Phellodendron Chinense Plant. The USPLabs research team has been in India studying and botanically engineering the proper extract for the past 2 years. We did it with Cissus Rx. Would you expect anything less than innovation from USPLabs? Other companies copied Cissus Rx&#8230; it's just a matter of time before the mock ups come. Cissus Rx has changed the joint healing supplement market with ONE INGREDIENT. We will do it again with ANABOLIC-PUMP™!!

*ONE INGREDIENT* with unbelievable qualities at 500mgs per dose!

O.k so pimping over I liked the previous version of Diesel teat and USP did bring us Cissus so.................

Other Supps:

Just my staples from myprotein.

What I'll log:

My weight and lbm, diet, any pb's down the gym and general feelings.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

First thing to note I should not of got the anabolic pump in powder form (Yellow Gold) as it tastes very bad. Second thing to note, what silly names these products have. Will start logging this properly on monday.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Well I wish I had something positive to say however it's mainly negative. I've not noticed any increase in pump down the gym and this is the worst tasting compound, it makes CEE taste good. Had a pretty crapy work out today infact, I don't know if it's related to the AP. However I was hungrier (is that a word?) after my workout.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

tbh those products look a little dodgy mate... im not suprised they dont deliver! lol...thanks for the heads up all the same


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm only using one product as I stated in my first post. The DTHC will be started in 10 days or so. The anabolic pump has over 70% positive feed back on anabolic minds and lots of people have used it (there are many logs and threads on it there). Still I think I'll give it more than 2 1/2 days before I write off the product as useless. Just giving my thoughs at this moment in time really.

edit: I should note some people that did'nt respond to it had bad side effects off it and nick named it "anabolic dump". Anyway I'll update in 10 days or so before I start the DTHC.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

O.k time to update review anabolic pump. I bought the bulk powder of this product called yellow gold. The active ingredient in this is berberine alkaloid.

What USP says the product does

Super saturate (literally force feeds) muscle cells with glucose and amino acids

Block glucose uptake in fat cells

Potentiate the positive effects of insulin on muscle cells

Block triglyceride uptake in fat cells

Stimulate lipolysis

Improve lipid profile

What I know the product does:

- makes your muscles look fuller when taken with loads of low GI carbs -100g+ (it does this very well), so the glucose in muscles bit looks spot on.

- gives you a bad workout if taken before hand just can't beleive they advice this!!

- improvement in pump or was it just muscle looked fuller before hand so bigger when pumped? Hard to say.

- Neither dropped or gained body fat.

- Gained about 1 1/2 pounds on this product but it comes off again when stopped.

As it seems this product can give side effects with continual use I'll just be using it PWO. Overall I paid $30 for 150g and a serving size is 1/2 gram, so not bad value for money. As it's not going to revolutionize the supplement industry I give this product 3/5............. next up Diesel Test Hardcore


----------

